# ماجستير إدارة الأعمال Mba



## samehnour (16 نوفمبر 2006)

من مدونتي : الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية



ما هي؟……..MBA 


كثيراً ما نسمع عن ماجستير إدارة الاعمال و كثيراً ما سئلت عن ماهية هذه الدراسة و فائدتها. أحاول هنا ان أقدم إجابة مختصرة وواضحة في نفس الوقت

ماجستير إدارة الاعمال يهدف إلى إعطاء الدارس القدرة فهم عام لأساسيات إدارة الأعمال فيما عدا الجانب الفنى. و تشتمل الدراسة عادة على دراسة مجموعة من المواد الأساسية واختيار بعض المواد الاختيارية. المواد الأساسية تغطي الادوات التي يحتاجها المدير في أي قطاع من قطاعات العمل، أما المواد الاختيارية فتغطي تفاصيل خاصة بأحد قطاعات العمل (عمليات، تسويق، تخطيط استراتيجي، تموبل، موارد بشرية، صناعات صغيرة). المواد الأساسية في معظم الأحيان تغطي الآتي:

دراسة الإحصاء وتطبيقاتها في الإدارة: يحتاج إي مديرلجمع الأرقام والمعلوماتو التعامل معها وتحليلها وعرض النتائج على آخرين. تعتبر الإحصاء أحد الوسائل الأساسية لتجميع المعلومات وتحليلها. هذا العلم يتعرض لامور مثل نوع المعلومات، كيفية الحصول عليها، طرق تحليل المعلومات المخنلفة، كيفية عرض النتائج، كيفية معرفة العوامل المؤثرة في متغير معين.

دراسة مبادئ التسويق: كيفية التفكير في تطوير المنتج أو استحداث منتج جديد، كيفية تحديد سعر المنتج، كيفية تحديد وسائل توزيع المنتج واستخدام وسائط من عدمه، كيفية الدعايا للمنتج.

دراسة مبادئ المحاسبة: مبادئ تسجيل دفاتر المحاسبة لكافة الأنشطة، كيفية إعداد القوائم المالية، تفهم تأثير قرارات معينة على القوائم المالية.

دراسة مبادئ التمويل وتقييم الشركات: كيفية تحديد قيمة شركة ما او قيمة اسهمها، استخدام النسب المالية، طرق تمويل الشركات، العلاقة بين إدارة الشركة والمستثمرين

دراسة مبادئ تنظيم الشركات: كيفية تحديد الهيكل التنظيمي المناسب، عيوب ومميزات الهياكل التنظيمية المختلفة، المركزية واللامركزية، تحفيز العاملين، القيادة، نقييم اداء الشركة

دراسة مبادئ الموارد البشرية: كيفية اختيار موظيفين جدد، كيفية تقييم الموظفين، تحديد الاحتياجات التدريبية وتلبيتها، التعامل مع خلافات الموظفين، مع استعراض الأمور القانونية ذات العلاقة بكل موضوع

دراسة مبادئ إدارة العمليات: كيفية تحديد تخطيط المعدات في المصنع، إدارة عمليات الشراء، إدارة المخزون، تخطيط المشروعات، الأهداف العامة للعمليات وتحديدها. العمليات هي جميع العمليات التي تحول او تساعد على تحويل الماد الأولية إلى منتج أو خدمة- بأسلوب آخر هي كل ما سوى التسويق والموارد البشرية والتمويل

التخطيط الاستراتيجي: كيفية أعداد خطة استراتيجية للمؤسسة في الخمس سنوات القادمة وكيفية تحويلها إلى خطط سنوية، إعداد دراسات الجدوى

علم الإدارة او بحوث العمليات: طرق حسابية للوصول إلى الحل الأمثل أو القرار الأمثل في أي مجال مثل القرارات الاستثمارية، تحديد حجم الإنتاج من كل منتج، الطريقة المثلى لإدارة مراكز توزيع متعددة

المسئولية الاجتماعية للشركات: أخلاقيات الادارة، مسئولية المؤسسة تجاه المجتمع، بعض الأمر القانونية

أما المواد الختيارية فتتناول احد الموضوعات الأساسية بشكل مفصل

ما هي أهمية ماجستير إدارة الأعمال؟
ماجستير إدارة الأعمال يساعد على تنمية المهارات والمعرفة الإدارية للدارس بحيث أنه يمكنه أن يعمل كمدير أو كمحلل أو استشاري إداري أو مالي. فكثيرا ما نحتاج مهندسا ليدير مصنع وطبيبا ليدير مستشفى وأستاذا ليدير جامعة ومعلما ليدير مدرسة، ونجد انه من السهل أن نجد شخص خبير في مهنته ولكنه لا يعرف الكثير عن التسويق والنواحي المالية والنواحي التنظيمية وكيفية اتخاذ القرارات وكيفية التخطيط للمؤسسة أو للقطاع الذي يديره. ماجستير إدارة الأعمال يجعل هذا الشخص قادرا على الإدارة بالإضافة لقدرته -المسبقة- على تفهم النواحي الفنية للمؤسسة التي يديرها. هذه الدراسة تمكن الدارس من تحليل أداء المؤسسات وتحديد نقاط الضعف واقتراح الحلول ولذلك فقد يعمل كمحلل أو استشاري إداري أو مالي. بالطبع يعمل بعض الخريجين كمديرين ماليين أو مديري تسويق أو مديري إنتاج أو مشتريات وهكذا

ماهي الأشياء التي تميز برنامج عن برنامج آخر؟
أ- عدد المواد التي يمكن الاختيار منها: كلما زاد عدد المواد كلما كانت لديك فرصة اختيار المواد التي تخدم أهدافك

ب- سمعة الجامعة: كلما كانت سمعة الجامعة جيدة كلما ساعدك ذلك في البحث عن عمل بعد انتهاء الدراسة

ت- عدد الدارسين واختلاف تخصصاتهم وخلفياتهم: كلما كانت تخصصات الدارسين وخلفياتهم مختلفة كلما أثرى ذلك عمليات النقاش داخل قاعة المحاضرات وساعد على تبادل الخبرات في المشاريع الدراسية. لذلك فإن حضور برنامج به طلبة من دول مختلفة أفضل من برنامج يحضره دارسين من بلد واحد وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للتخصصات

ث- المستوى الأكاديمي والخبرات العملية للمحاضرين: بعض البرامج يحاضر بها أساتذة ذوو مستوى علمي رفيع وخبرات عملية مع شركات متميزة وهذا يساعد الدارس على الاستفادة منهم

ج- التخصصات التي تهتم بها الجامعة: بعض الجامعات تهتم بتخصص عن باقي التخصصات فتجد جامعة متميزة في التسويق وأخرى متميزة في إدارة العمليات. يفضل أن تختار الجامعة التي تهتم بالتخصص الذي تريد أنت أن تدرسه

ح- أسلوب الدراسة من حيث الاعتماد على المحاضرات التلقينية أو دراسة حالات أوالقيام بمشاريع دراسية: كلما زاد الاعتماد على دراسة حالات ومناقشتها في المحاضرات وعلى المشاريع الدراسية كلما استفاد الدارس

خ- التركيز على النواحي العلمية أو النظرية: كلما كان التركيز على النواحي التطبيقية كلما كان ذلك أفضل للدارس. فالدارس هنا لن يستفيد من معرفة الإثباتات الرياضية ومن حفظ تعريفات وتواريخ ولكنه يحتاج ان يعرف كيف يستخدم الأدوات الإدارية ونقاط القوة والضعف لكل أداة والظروف المناسبة لتطبيقها

ما هي شروط التقديم ومدة الدراسة؟

مدة الدراسة تكون في أغلب الأحيان عامين دراسيين للدارسين المتفرغين وبعض الجامعات لديها برنامج مدته عام واحد. شروط التقديم تختلف من جامعة لأخرى ولكنها غالبا ما تشمل الحصول على شهادة بكالوريوس أو ما يعادلها ولا يشترط أي تخصص، وخبرة عمل لمدة عامين أو أكثر، وقد يطلب اختباري
TOEFL
GMAT
وكذلك يطلب تقديم مقالة أو مقالات توضح الهدف من الدراسة والخطط المستقبلية، وتقديم خطابات توصية من أساتذة سابقين ومديرين في العمل بالإضافة إلى تقديم طلب التحاق 

شكرا


----------



## s214149 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

نشكر الاخ على المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## مهندس انتاج (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات القيمة ارجو الافادة بخصوص الجامعات المعروف بتدريس هذا التخصص بشكل فعال


----------



## samehnour (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ مهندس الإنتاج
أنت تقصد تخصص إدارة الأعمال
جامعات في أي بلد؟ مثلا في الولايات المتحدة

Harvard University
Stanford
MIT
Cornell
Purdue

في المملكة المتحدة
London Business School

في سويسرا
IMD

في كندا
HEC

هل اجبت على سؤالك؟
شكرا


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

samehnour قال:


> من مدونتي : الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية
> 
> 
> ما هي أهمية ماجستير إدارة الأعمال؟
> ماجستير إدارة الأعمال يساعد على تنمية المهارات والمعرفة الإدارية للدارس بحيث أنه يمكنه أن يعمل كمدير أو كمحلل أو استشاري إداري أو مالي. فكثيرا ما نحتاج مهندسا ليدير مصنع وطبيبا ليدير مستشفى وأستاذا ليدير جامعة ومعلما ليدير مدرسة، ونجد انه من السهل أن نجد شخص خبير في مهنته ولكنه لا يعرف الكثير عن التسويق والنواحي المالية والنواحي التنظيمية وكيفية اتخاذ القرارات وكيفية التخطيط للمؤسسة أو للقطاع الذي يديره. ماجستير إدارة الأعمال يجعل هذا الشخص قادرا على الإدارة بالإضافة لقدرته -المسبقة- على تفهم النواحي الفنية للمؤسسة التي يديرها. هذه الدراسة تمكن الدارس من تحليل أداء المؤسسات وتحديد نقاط الضعف واقتراح الحلول




جهد مبارك ... وكلام صحيح ومنطقي جدا 

الآن عدد الطلاب الذين يدرسون ماجستير في إدارة الأعمال في تزايد مستمر ... وأنا أحد هؤلاء الدارسين .

وبالفعل دراسة هذا التخصص تجعل العقل يتفتح وتزيد أيضا من مساحة بعد النظر والأفق لدى الإداري والموظف والمدير .

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المفيد ... 

دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته ...


----------

